# Puppies are delightful, but there is no better feeling than a bonded dog.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As most know from my posts, I adore puppies and all the associated bits that go with them. Some people see puppyhood as a chore to be got through, but I love evey little bit. However, there is only one thing which I love more than puppies. That is, when your pups become dogs and bond so closely with you that commands become less and less required. 

Astro and Zsa Zsa are now so tuned into me, that body language is pretty much all I need to show in order fro them to get in step with what we are doing. Just now as an example, little (big) Astro came in to say his usual thanks for his dinner. He comes up to me, sits in front of me and then I rub his face and nose with my hands and if in some grubby clothes, allow him to rub his face and nose on my jeans or shirt. (Not his slobbery jaws, just his face and nose)

When learning, he would continue this even after you have signalled the end. Now, all I do is stop and he looks at me for a bit, then determines by my body language that it's over and happily stops. 

Another example is that I no longer have to call them to put them in the car, I just open the door and nod and they get in. Without the nod, they sit waiting. 

A third example is from the last three weeks in the bush. I no longer have to be calling them back when in a stalk. As soon as I stop, they stop. As soon as I take a few steps, they take a few steps. All unspoken. (OK, so little Zsa Zsa still has her prey drive overtake this when we get close, but she will get it eventually, she did with Ducks, so she will with Deer soon enough.)

When getting dinner, I no longer have to ask them to sit or wait. 

When going for a drive/walk, I no longer have to say what we are doing or ask them to come. They just know by the actions of locking the house and picking up the required bits...keys, wallet, phone etc., that we are off. 

I know a lot of this is training, but also a lot is them observing and working things out and it's such a warm feeling when they behave like this. People often comment about how much they are in tune with what I am doing. It's a great stage of life and only gets better from here until the twighlight years. I'm looking forward to the bond growing ever stronger.


So, for those of you have who had or have dogs at this stage, post up some of the incredible things they do without anything verbally issued from you. the moments when they are just an extension of you and your mind.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I know exactly what you're saying, Ozkar! Raising a puppy is a wonderful thing, but the end result, a mature dog, is the most delightful part of it all. The bond just seems to keep growing and growing, until words are hardly even necessary. 

Willie reads me like a book. He KNOWS that I have only his best interests at heart, and he trusts me. I cannot imagine going through life without a canine companion! I keep telling my dog-less friends that they are missing out on one of the greatest joys in life. They know I'm right, too!! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if I'm sat on the sofa and put my hands together, Ruby gets on beside me and puts her head in my lap,,,she knows that I'm going to have a nap and she'll have one too


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always thought it is so endearing the way dogs love to share in a nap!! Willie is my snuggle buddy -- any time, any place.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ozkar, what a great thread! I was recently thinking about my oldest V. Sophie and how she has turned into this great adult dog (she is 2 now). We never thought this day would come when she was a crazy puppy. Sophie sits and waits for her food without jumping and extreme excitement; she just sits herself and patiently waits for the bowl to be put on the floor, eye contact made, and a "go" sign to go to the bowl. This all just by body language. Also, she walks beautifully on the leash now (not so much around other bouncy Vs though), and I don't have to correct her. She knows to "stay" until we unhook the leash, and she will not take off until we tell her to "go play". 

Now with our little Pacsirta in the house, things have changed a bit. Pacsirta is so driven! Wants to WORK and DO things with all her being  When she runs - she RUNS like the wind; when she chews on a bone - she really CHEWS, and you can hear it through two walls; when she is happy - she is HAPPY jumping three feet up in the air. Sometimes Pacsirta's behavior throws off Sophie. BUT I can't say enough how happy I am to have Sophie on such good behavior because that transfers to Pacsirta. Pacsirta sits and waits for her food right next to Sophie. Her attention level is still really umm...tiny  , but you can tell she's TRYING with all her being to hold back. She watches Sophie and tries to contain herself and lately has been doing a very good job. I can now place both bowls on the floor while they are waiting, make eye contact with both of them, and then give a "go" sign  So amazing to observe... 

I can't wait for Pacsirta to grow up into an adult dog. She is already an amazing V puppy at 6 months, and I am so impatient to see what she will become. I also believe that our bond with Sophie will only grow stronger and stronger


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

It has become much easier to recognize these things not that we have the pup. Yes I knew that Dozer knew when we were going for a walk, a drive, to bed, etc based in body language. But he even seems to know at times that I'm "working" with penny and he'll hang back and do his own thing. And how far he's come over the last two years is much more noticeable when compared to the new pup. We keep loving on him and telling him how good he is now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the stories. As much as we think we know our dogs, we have nothing on them. They have the art of reading body language down to a science. 
We even have to use code words around the house to *try* and keep them from knowing somethings.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Love this thread Oz - some great stories.

Although only 6 months Boris is great at automatically sitting for his food and a nod of the head and he knows he is released. For the rest, I think I will have to wait and resurrect this post next year when he is a bit older.

One thing did occur to me as I read through your lovely post Oz - these dogs are so smart and they learn so quickly to read your body language. Here is my husband( with really high I.Q) of nearly too many years to mention and has he learnt to read my body language - no way ??? ??? ???.


----------

